# The cults of Insula (a fantasy story)



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

*Prologue*​

Far across the sea at the ends of the world itself lies a land of many sights,a land were vast canyons and mountains are bordered by vast plains. A land were dark forests stretch far as the eye can see and even further,a land were the coasts are long sandy shores and storms rage across the waters. The land is lush and filled with life but there is also death! This land is as ever changing as the cosmos itself as stars are born and whole systems are lost in a blinding wave of fire. T his land is none other than Insula the End’s isle.

Insula has long been a haven for not just men but for creatures of many differences,there were days when the plains were filled with centaurs and the hills were filled with were beasts but that day has long passed. Long ago roughly 300 human years ago the peace ended. No one knows who started it,all those who survive blame each other but what we do know is that many have fallen.just when peace seemed eternal death struck and the land was torn asunder by war!

At the beginning of the civil war 7 factions started,each one lead by a mighty beast and the humans were divided amongst them by loyalty. The leaders of these factions were: 
.the Leviathan of the sea of storms.
.the Behemoth of the deep caverns.
.the Owlman of the northern forests.
.the Dragon of the fang mountains.
.the Minotaur of the lonely desert.
.the Centaur of the southern plains.
.the Lycaon of the western canyon

One by one the settlements burned as blood soaked the land until only three remained. The worst of the war has ended and what once was brutal slaughter has now become no more than petty raids. The cult of Leviathan has become a small coastal settlement,the cult of Behemoth has started up mines deep under the fang mountains and the cult of Owlman has fled into the forests never to be heard again until now....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

This seems like an interesting idea.

However the lack of spaces between sentences and capital letters made it much harder to read.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ok sorry about that ill change it


----------

